

Show HN: Expire – Less waste, more taste - noel82
http://www.expireapp.net/

======
bryanrasmussen
I am very interested in getting this app when it is ready. Since I am sort of
adhd type you might find my profile type is a good match.

------
jiten_bansal
Show your product to [http://betapage.co](http://betapage.co)

~~~
gus_massa
[Off-topic: This looks like spam and will probably get downvoted. If you
continue with this kind of comments the mods will probably ban your account
and the site. If you want to promote your site, send it in a submission.]

~~~
jiten_bansal
I am new on HN, I will take care of this. Thanks gus_massa for alert.

